
Sobering Covid-19 study prompted Britain to toughen its approach - vordoo
https://www.reuters.com/article/health-coronavirus-britain-research/sobering-covid-19-study-prompted-britain-to-toughen-its-approach-idUSL8N2BA2L9
======
wyldfire
Here's the paper by Ferguson [1] referred to in the article.

[1] [https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imperial-
college/medicine/s...](https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imperial-
college/medicine/sph/ide/gida-fellowships/Imperial-College-COVID19-NPI-
modelling-16-03-2020.pdf)

